# Taking a beating



## Jim Maturen (Jan 23, 2005)

The Pere Marquette Chapter of the Michigan Wild Turkey Hunters Association (MWTHA) developed a turkey feeder about 25 years ago. It is made from rough lumber, can be built to any size needed.It is a gravity type and made to be deer proof.I have the plans. If anyone is interested se:lol::lol:nd me a note at Jim Maturen 4111 Wild Turkey Trail, Reed City, Mi. 49677. No charge (same price as the corn we distribute).


----------

